# Temporary Home needed NY



## Mummel (Oct 16, 2010)

I am in a really bad situation at the moment, I will be "homeless" as of late October and I have no place for my pets.

What happened is this - My marriage of seven years is ending, (it was going badly since he returned from Iraq, he cheated and was also unable to deal with my illnesses (Pituitary Tumor, Hashimoto, Cervical Cancer related issues (pre cancerous))

I have been with someone else for a while now, and I am really happy, he is very supportive and caring. He lives in San Diego, CA and we are now hoping to be together. I was able to take care of some medical things within the past couple of months and saved up as much money as I could (not too much ). I stood with my family in Germany for that but I can't stay outside of the US longer and it will be best to move now. My stuff is still in NY and I will have to clear out the Apt., my pets are with a friend currently that will lose her place as well :/

I have a 2 year old Holland Lop named Cookie and a 6 year old Mini Shih Tzu named Marlenchen, they are best friends really ...

I would need someone in either San Diego or New York (i am in Long Island)(or close by) to house them for a little bit of time.

It should not be more thana few months before we will be able to get our own place, but before that we will have little money and no job (he is looking too atm)

I could not bear losing my sweeties, so I was really hoping someone would be able to help or offer advice.

Emi

My pets


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 17, 2010)

ray:


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 17, 2010)

So sorry you're in a tough spot. Are you trying to keep your bunny and dog or are you looking for homes for them in the mean time? And are you ultimately going to end up in San Diego? I am pretty sure SD has a rabbit rescue that may be able to give you some direction. On the LI side, LI Rabbit Rescue is part of the greater nyc Rabbit rescue. Try to contact them via rabbitcare.org. Additionally, nyc has a pretty neat network of rabbit owners that might be willing to take in a bun for a few months or something. They communicate via a Yahoo Group that you can join. The name is nycbuns if you search in Yahoo Groups. I actually think if you're looking for temp housing for Cookie, nycbuns might give you some helping hands from private individuals.


----------



## Mummel (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you kirbyultra, I will try the rabbit rescue and yahoo group.

I am trying to keep both, so the home would only be needed temporarily. 

*I will defintely be in San Diego by late Oktober! *


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 20, 2010)

Moving this to rescue me. It may get more attention there.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear things haven't turned out as well as you thought they would in the US. I remember all the issues you had with trying to get your rabbits from Germany to US. Anyway, hopefully things will get better and you will be able to keep your two friends.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 23, 2010)

Hope someone could take in your two until things get better. ray:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 23, 2010)

*pla725 wrote: *


> Sorry to hear things haven't turned out as well as you thought they would in the US. I remember all the issues you had with trying to get your rabbits from Germany to US. Anyway, hopefully things will get better and you will be able to keep your two friends.



^ Likewise, remember their precious and adorable faces. ^


----------



## Mummel (Oct 28, 2010)

I have not been able to find a place yet...if worse comes to worse I might fly Cookie to Germany, but it will break the bank for me, I don't have a job atm. 

I will be flying on the 5th of November


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 31, 2010)

Are you sure you will fly her out at some point. I dont think most are in a postion to house another bunny or dog on their own dime. Maybe offering some sort of sitter fee.


----------

